# Emanuel Co. Hunting Land for lease



## Featherhunter (Aug 27, 2015)

950 timbered acres for hunting lease in Emanuel Co.to a good group. Ten acre pond , Deer ,turkey,duck and other small game. If interested please call or text 478-494-9000 Thanks, Greg


----------

